

Producing Open Source Software - dolftax
http://producingoss.com/en/index.html

======
caseysoftware
For those just finding this, the first edition was written in 2005 which was
pre-git and Sourceforge was still _the_ place for open source. That said,
although the tools have changed, the concepts, team management, etc are
_fantastic_ resources and shaped much of my involvement in open source since.
If you're working in this space - or even community management for a technical
group - this should move to the top of your reading list.

Disclaimer: I own a printed copy of the first edition and backed the second on
Kickstarter. He's been pretty light on updates - last one was mid December -
so I hope things are still going well.

------
dochtman
See also, the Kickstarter campaign to update it:

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/kfogel/updating-
produci...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/kfogel/updating-producing-
open-source-software-for-2nd-ed)

------
s_kilk
Having just skimmed through, this looks like a great resource.

One thing that doesn't seem to be mentioned in the Technical Infrastructure
section is email hosting. How do OSS projects manage email accounts on the
project domain? (I'm thinking of accounts like info@example.org and
dave@example.org).

This seems especially important if you're going to have "project" accounts on
services like Twitter, which will require an email address to set up.

Do they just pay up for hosting with multiple inboxes, or create aliases to a
single inbox?

------
kfogel
Update from the author:

The Kickstarter campaign was fully funded (thank you, all backers). Finishing
the second edition has taken longer than I expected, partly due to the
necessary changes being much more extensive than I at first realized. However,
all the work is being done in the open, so you can see the in-progress changes
at [http://producingoss.com/vc.html](http://producingoss.com/vc.html) .

------
bengoodger
This is a great book. I had the good fortune of working with Karl and a couple
of the other Subversion founders (Fitz and Ben) early in the Chrome project at
Google. This book served as an invaluable resource for the team to learn about
open source development as we established the Chromium project.

